# Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober








*Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*​
Zwei große Themen beschäftigen derzeit Angler, Fischer, Politiker, Verbände und Tourismusvertreter an der deutschen Küste.

*Angelverbote*
Aus dem Bundesumweltministerium drohen großflächige Angelverbote an Nord- und Ostsee. 

*Dorschmanagement*
Auf europäischer Ebene geht es um eine drastische Reduzierung der Dorschquote die auch auf Angler und Angeltourismus starke Auswirkungen haben dürfte.

*DAFV und Landesverbände*
Schenkt man den spärlichen Veröffentlichungen des Bundesverbandes der deutschen Angelfischer (DAFV) sowie der Landesverbände aus Schleswig-Holstein und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Glauben, dann kämpfen diese Verbände mit allen Kräften für die Angler.

Doch mittlerweile gibt es an dieser Darstellung der Angelfischerverbände erhebliche Zweifel.

Pressemeldungen von Politik und DAFV die sich gegenseitig widersprechen, ein Brandbrief eines Kreisanglerverband-Präsidenten sowie Hinterzimmer-Zugeständisse an die Politik werfen Fragen auf. 

*Die Realität*
Da diese Themen nicht nur Angler, sondern auch Kutterkapitäne, Berufsfischer sowie die Tourismusbranche betreffen haben wir uns mal erkundigt, wie man außerhalb der Angelfischer-Verbände bei anderen Betroffenen die bisherige Entwicklung zu Angelverboten und Dorschquote miterlebt hat und bewertet.

Die Antwort vom verantwortlichen Mitarbeiter für den Wassertourismus der Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein, Jens Meyer, ist sehr ausführlich und sehr erhellend und wird von mehreren Teilnehmern der verschiedenen Gesprächsrunden bestätigt. 

Diese Darstellung von Jens Meyer wurde so bestätigt von  Dr. Breckling (Generalsekretär DFV), Thomas Deutsch (Angelkuttereigner) und Willi Lüdtke ( 1. Vorsitzender des Vereins der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe), die bei den genannten Sitzungen alle mit Herrn Meyer auch anwesend waren.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> sie haben mich mit Mail vom 12.09.16 gebeten einmal meine Sicht der Entwicklung beim Thema Angelverbot und Dorschmanagement zu schildern. Gleichzeitig haben Sie mich gebeten, dass Schreiben von Herrn Peter Heldt an den KAV-Nordfriesland zu bewerten.
> 
> Haben Sie bitte Verständnis dafür, dass ich das Schreiben von Herrn Heldt nicht bewerten werde. Ihrem anderem Anliegen kommen ich, auch im Namen des Verbandes der Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffbesitzer, aber gerne nach.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


*Weiterführende Infos direkt zum Thema:*
Grundthemen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

Dass die Darstellungen aus den Angelfischereiverbänden zweifelhaft waren, zeigte auch die Darstellung des "Offenen Briefes" vom KAV-Nordfriesland, den Präsident Heldt vom LSFV-SH beantwortete (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028).

Ebenso haben wir ja schon nachgewiesen, dass die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV eine recht eigenwillige Sicht der Dinge haben kann, wenn man Pressemitteilungen von ihr und z. B. Frau Rodust nebeneinander stellt.
Siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317872

*Weitere grundsätzliche Infos Infos zu den Themen:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312256
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319504


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Empfehle das zu vergleichen mit den Veröffentlichungen der Verbände zum Thema - und dann drüber nachdenken, wie man von Verbänden informiert wird...


----------



## Dachfeger (30. September 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Hallo Thomas,
du nennst sie kompetente Nichtanglerin.
Ich nenne sie die Totengräberin des Angelns.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

So, nachdem ich beim Lesen vor Ohnmacht mit dem Kopf auf die Tischkante geknallt bin, habe ich mich jetzt gesammelt.

Die Worte fehlen mir aber immer noch! So viele Widersprüche, über die man hier im Norden schon lange nicht mehr nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand redet. 

Die Angelverbände verarschen uns Angler. Mit wessen Auftrag mischen die sich in Angelegenheiten in einem freien Gewässer wie der Ostsee ein und fallen uns dabei noch in den Rücken? Die sollen sich um ihre Verbände und deren Gewässer kümmern und nicht noch ein Gewässer mit Beschränkungen auferlegen. In den Verbandsgewässern können Sie Abknüppelverbote, Nachtangelverbote und sonstiges fordern und beschließen. Nervt zwar auch und schränkt uns ein, aber jetzt bei der Ostsee schießen sie über das Ziel hinaus! 

Was interessiert die Meinung einer Biologin in dem Zusammenhang? Sie soll für Angler reden und nicht darüber, dass die arme das als Biologin versteht. *Es hätte heißen müssen, dass Sie es als Präsidentin des DAFV nicht versteht!!!! *

Einig sind wir uns alle, dass der Dorsch geschon werden muss. Aber um welchen Preis? Wenn die Kutterkapitäne das nicht überleben, haben die Berufsfischer mehr Dorsch (50% der Anglerfänge). Ein Schelm wer dabei böses denkt.  Bootsvermieter weg? Noch mehr Dorsche. Warum kämpft man nicht dafür, dass die Dorsche aus den reduzierten Fängen der Angler den Beständen zu Gute kommen?* Da hätte sie als Biologin endlich (das erste mal?) argumentieren und etwas vernünftiges verhandeln können.*

Interessant finde ich folgende Aussage aus der Pressemitteilung der Allianz _„Wir haben in allen Gesprächen Kompromissbereitschaft gezeigt, aber eine  Einigung kann es mit diesen Entwürfen noch nicht geben.“_

Was heißt das eigentlich genau? Das man den Entwürfen zustimmen würde, wenn es eine Gegenleistung (was auch immer) geben würde?

Auch höre ich immer wieder von 6 Wochen Schonzeit für Angler- Frau Rodust hat im Fernsehinterview gesagt "Wenn die Berufsfischer von Januar bis April nicht fischen dürfen, dürfen das die Angler auch nicht". Sind in meinem Kalender mehr als 6 Wochen- oder sie kennt die Schonzeiten nicht...

Wenn ich jetzt in irgendeinem Landesverband in Deutschland sitzen würde (nur 36% der Meeresangler kommen aus SH und MVP, so dass alle restlichen LV mit einem Anteil von 64% der Meeresangler betroffen sind) und mir meine Mitglieder wichtig wären (sollte es solche LV wirklich irgendwo geben), dann würde ich eine Stellungnahme von Frau Dr Happach-Kasan zu den Aussagen von Herrn Meyer einfordern. Sollte es tatsächlich so gelaufen sein, wäre sie für mich als Präsidentin des DAFV nicht mehr tragbar. Ist es anders gelaufen (Dr. Breckling etc. bestätigen ja allerdings die Aussagen von Herrn Meyer!), müsste sie ja eine Richtigstellung einfordern! Es bleibt spannend- oder auch nicht, weil keiner den Arsch in der Hose hat und niemand Interesse hat, die Angler ehrlich zu vertreten. Hier wird sich wirklich zeigen, wer etwas für Angler tut und kämpft!

Wir waren von Beginn an Chancenlos und es war klar, dass Einschränkungen kommen werden- aber das alle angedachten Einschränkungen kommen und nicht nur Schonzeit oder Baglimit oder Erhöhung Mindestmaß, damit hat glaube ich niemand gerechnet. *Das die Angelvertreter nicht einmal verhindern, dass die Berufsfischer uns den Fisch wegnehmen und somit nicht der Bestandserholung zu Gute kommt- traurig!*

Ob sich die Berufsfischer bei uns bedanken?

*Achja, ob die vom DAFV denn mal nachfragen, dass man den Berufsfischern (laut Thünen-Institut) im günstigsten Fall die Quote doch nur um 40% kürzen wird?* Ich glaube wr wurden verarscht...


----------



## Ossipeter (30. September 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt in irgendeinem Landesverband in Deutschland sitzen würde (nur 36% der Meeresangler kommen aus SH und MVP, so dass alle restlichen LV mit einem Anteil von 64% der Meeresangler betroffen sind) und mir meine Mitglieder wichtig wären (sollte es solche LV wirklich irgendwo geben), dann würde ich eine Stellungnahme von Frau Dr Happach-Kasan zu den Aussagen von Herrn Meyer einfordern.


Es  kam ja auch eine "Aussage" von Präsident Heldt vom LSFV-SH auf die Nachfrage von Herrn Töllner (Präsi KAV-Nordfriesland), die ja Grundlage für diesen Artikel war. 
Ich würde vermuten, dass sich der Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussagen von Präsident Heldt und von der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,  auf ungefähr dem gleichen Niveau bewegen dürften.

Ich hatte Herrn Töllner ja auch drum gebeten, seinen Offenen Brief und die Antwort Heldts  auch im Wortlaut bei uns im Artikel hier einstellen zu dürfen und nicht nur zu verlinken..

Keine Antwort bis jetzt (er hat aber den Link hier zum Artikel auch bekommen)..


Herr Töllner war ja bereits einmal zuerst positiv aufgefallen, als er wegen Westensee und Mitgliedschaft DAFV und Satzungsänderung beim LSFV-SH vor der letzten HV von denen tätig wurde (wir berichteten) ..

Und negativ, als er nachher auf der HV wieder alles gut geheissen hat - von Westensee bis Satzungsänderung - was ihm der LSFV-SH vorsetzte, auch weil ja jetzt der DAFV so tolle Arbeit leistet, kann man dem auch mehr Kohle zahlen, die haben, glaube ich, dann sogar der Beitragserhöhung zugestimmt..

Was will man von solchen Landesverbänden denn erwarten?

Honigmangel halt allüberall..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Dass dazu natürlich weder auf den Seiten des DAFV, des LSFV-SH, des LFV-MV oder des KAV-NF zu lesen ist, sondern die das weiter alles totschweigen (oder tarnen, täuschen tricksen), was die da verbrochen haben und wie sie den Anglern in den Rücken gefallen sind, wird auch niemand groß wundern, nehm ich mal an..

Und die zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer, selbst die in SH und MeckPomm, lassen sich das alles weiter gefallen und zahlen brav weiter..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer, selbst die in SH und MeckPomm, lassen sich das alles weiter gefallen und zahlen brav weiter..



Ja, und nicht nur da. Wie ich bereits erwähnte, kommen nur 36% der Meeresangler aus den beiden Bundesländern. Bedeutet, dass 2/3 der betroffenen Angler in anderen Verbänden organisiert sind.

Die neuen Beschränkungen werden akzepziert, weil es noch Alternativen gibt. Anscheinend merkt wirklich niemand, dass unser Hobby Stück für Stück abgeschafft und immer stärker reglementiert wird. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich einmal davor warne, dass wir aufpassen müssen, dass wir in 20 Jahren nicht nur noch Fische angucken dürfen- aber wir sind auf dem besten Wege dahin, da wir uns alles gefallen lassen.

Merken die Angelkollegen wirklich erst, dass es zu spät sind, wenn die Angelkutter und Bootsvermieter aufgeben mussten? Wenn der Gerätehändler an der Küste Räumungsverkauf hat? Wenn es keine Ferienwohnungen mehr mit Gefriermöglichkeit oder Schlachtplatz gibt? Wenn der Langelandurlaub ausfällt, weil im Frühjahr keine Dorsche gefangen werden dürfen? Das Plattfische im Frühjahr nicht wirklich schmachkhaft sind?

Noch einmal für alle. Es geht hier nicht um den Schutz der Bestände der Dorsche bei den neuen Beschränkungen, es geht ausschließlich um die Existenz der Berufsfischer und die Umverteilung unserer möglichen Fänge zu Gunsten der Berufsfischer. Wir Angler haben nichts, absolut gar nichts von den Beschränkungen, weil die 1000 Tonnen Dorsche von den Berufsfischern gefangen werden. 

Das ganze wird - dank der chronologischen Auflistung von Jens Meyer von der EGOG ja jetzt öffentlich nachzulesen - von unseren Angelvertretern unterstützt. Von unserer Kohle...

Thomas, Du hättest eine andere Überschrift wählen sollen. 

*Angelverbände sollten auf die Anklagebank- der Messerstich in den Rücken der Angler! *

oder

*Angelverbände und Berufsfischer gemeinsam gegen Angler- jetzt ist es offiziell*

Da sich die Verbände ja immer Naturschutzverbände nennen, frage ich mich, ob das überhaupt noch passend ist. Schließlich haben die für die Umverteilung - und damit gegen eine Erholung der Bestände - an die Berufsfischer gestimmt. Mit unserer Kohle...

Ich bleibe dabei, wir Angler hätten für die Bestandserholung auf den Ein oder Anderen Dorsch gerne verzichtet, denn das ist auch in unserem Interesse. Für mich kann ich auch behaupten, dass ich dachte, unsere Verbände hätten das gleiche Ziel. Dank der Veröffentlichungen von Jens Meyer weiß ich heute, dass wir von Beginn an keine Chance hatten. 

Ich hoffe, dass irgendwo in Deutschland in irgendeinem Verband irgendeiner - nur einer - den Arsch in der Hose hat und das anprangert und denen im DAFV mal richtig Feuer unterm Hintern macht. Träumen darf man doch noch, oder?

DANKE JENS MEYER von der EGOH!


----------



## martin w. (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese kommen da Erinnerungen an nicht ganz so rühmliche Deutsche Zeiten wieder hoch. Ich meine da so die ganze Bevormundung und Gängelei von Seiten unserer "Obrigkeit".
Sind wir aber nicht selber schuld an dieser ganzen Situation? 
Wer wählt die denn in ihre Ämter?
Damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur die Verbandsfürseten, nein auch unsere Herren Politiker, die uns verarschen.
Deshalb also besser bei den nächsten Wahlen die Kreuza an den richtigen Stellen machen.
Gruß Martin


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



martin w. schrieb:


> Sind wir aber nicht selber schuld an dieser ganzen Situation?
> Wer wählt die denn in ihre Ämter?
> Damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur die Verbandsfürseten, nein auch unsere Herren Politiker, die uns verarschen.
> Deshalb also besser bei den nächsten Wahlen die Kreuza an den richtigen Stellen machen.
> Gruß Martin



Als nicht organisierter Angler hast Du keine Chance, wenn ein EX Mitglied des Bundestages sich rausnimmt, für die Angler in Deutschland zu sprechen und Beschränkungen akzeptiert, die einen Wirtschaftszweig an den Rand des Abgrunds bringen, um aus Tradition (?) einen anderen Berufsstand zu retten, der eh keine Zukunft mehr hat! Und in Verhandlungen den Verhandlungspartnern auch noch zustimmt ("als Biologin könnte sie es verstehen"). Warum habe ich nie so einfache Verhandlungspartner? Ich habe immer welche, die mindestens bis 3 zählen können. Früher hätte man Verräter bei uns mit der Plattschaufel durchs Dorf gejagd.

Naja, und (ohne im Thema abzurutschen) werde ich ein Kreuz bei einer Wahl nicht von ein paar Dorschen abhängig machen....

Mich würde mal interessieren, welchen Kompromiss man in der Konstellation DAFV/ LSFV SH in den Gesprächen aushandeln wollte. Wurde das mal hinterfragt oder gibt es da sogar eine Klarstellung?


----------



## DWDW (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

.
Puuuhhh ein leidiges Thema.

Das Mindestmaß raufsetzen finde ich gut, könnte ruhig auf 60 cm raufgesetzt werden, dann aber für *alle *Angler und Berufsfischer an der Nord und Ostsee. Es nützt nichts wenn das wieder eine dt. Lösung ist.

Warum ein so hohes Mindestmaß?- nun ja, an einem 35 ziger Dorsch ist ja nichts dran und die Drillstärke ist auch nicht so doll. Es dauert bis die Dorsche die 60 cm haben, aber die Fische, die wir in ein paar Jahren fangen, haben dann auch 60 cm und etwas Lebenszeit hinter sich( durften mal ablaichen ).

Warum Angler und Beruffischer? - nicht nur die Berufsfischer mit der verarbeitende Industrie + Handel bringen dem Staat Geld ein --- nein, es sind auch die Angler die ans Wasser fahren, FeWo buchen, dort auf Campingplätzen wohnen, Boote fahren, Angelzubehör kaufen, .......  - die dem Staat Geld bringen.


Mir persönlich stoßen die Krabbenfischer mehr auf den Magen. Vergangene Woche, in einer NDR Doku, sah ich Unmengen Dorsch als Beifang beim Krabbenfischen, der erst gar nicht die Chance bekam mal ein Fisch zu werden. Sicherlich haben auch die Krabbenfischer Ihre Berechtigung- es sollten dort jedoch technische Lösungen gefunden werden, die den Beifang ein Überleben sichern( schnelle, nasse Sortierung Fisch/ Krabbe )- selbst wenn die Krabben dafür teurer werden.
.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Vordergründig geht es hier um den Dorsch.

Wesentlicher scheint mir jedoch die Tatsache zu sein, dass Inkompetenz gepaart mit dem Mandat einer Minderheit, welches dann auch noch als Generalvertretung ausgelegt wird, eine brandgefährliche Entwicklung für die deutsche Angelfischerei darstellt. Insbesondere dann, wenn die Agigatoren zusätzlich noch atemberaubende Selbstdarstellungstendenzen haben.

Jegliche Diskussion ist müßig, wenn Gestalten wie Vollborn und Happach-Kasan dieses Mandat von den zahlenden Mitgliedern nicht entzogen wird.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jegliche Diskussion ist müßig, wenn Gestalten wie Vollborn und Happach-Kasan dieses Mandat von den zahlenden Mitgliedern nicht entzogen wird.



Danke,absolut richtig.

Solange solche(und andere) DAFV Selbstdarsteller,weiter ungestraft ihrem Kamikazekurs frönen dürfen,werden sie auch weiterhin verbrannte Erde hinterlassen.




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Früher hätte man Verräter bei uns mit der Plattschaufel durchs Dorf gejagd.



Es gibt mittlerweile in der deutschen Angelverbandswelt Zustände nebst dazugehöriger Erfüllungsgehilfen,bei denen man sich dieses "früher" zurücksehnt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vordergründig geht es hier um den Dorsch.
> 
> Wesentlicher scheint mir jedoch die Tatsache zu sein, dass Inkompetenz gepaart mit dem Mandat einer Minderheit, welches dann auch noch als Generalvertretung ausgelegt wird, eine brandgefährliche Entwicklung für die deutsche Angelfischerei darstellt. Insbesondere dann, wenn die Agigatoren zusätzlich noch atemberaubende Selbstdarstellungstendenzen haben.
> 
> Jegliche Diskussion ist müßig, wenn Gestalten wie Vollborn und Happach-Kasan dieses Mandat von den zahlenden Mitgliedern nicht entzogen wird.



Schön von Dir zu lesen Ralle! 

Du beschreibst das Problem relativ deutlich. Da kommt eine FDP Politikerin, die keine Ahnung vom Angeln hat und unterbreitet Vorschläge zum Schutz des Dorsches und maßt sich an, für alle Angler zu sprechen. Die sitzt da am Tisch, trägt ihr altbackenes Kostüm, hat die Haare schön und wähnt sich in einer politischen Diskussionsrunde als Präsidentin der deutschen Angler. Dabei ist sie lediglich Präsidentin der Resterampe von organisierten Anglern. Was soll dabei rauskommen? Nichts gutes für uns Angler. Sie weiß doch gar nicht was auf dem Spiel steht- wie auch. Wenn man in einem Thema keine Kompetenz vorweisen kann, kann man auch keine richtigen Entscheidungen treffen oder gar vernünftige Vorschläge unterbreiten- oder gar für Ziele kämpfen (weil man ja gar keine Ziele benennen kann!). Das ist so arm, dass ich die Frau nicht einmal mehr bemitleiden kann. 

Ich frage mich wirklich, ob sie denn verstanden hat, dass die Beschränkungen keinen positiven Einfluss auf die Dorschbestände haben. Oder aber den Berufsfischern zuliebe, dass das alles keine Rolle spielt?

Für unsere Gegner ist sie natürlich eine Idealbesetzung. Die werden kaum von Resterampepräsidentin sprechen... Die können in den Medien verbreiten "Die Beschlüsse wurden in Abstimmung mit der Präsidentin der deutschen Angler getroffen". Und hinter verschlossenen Türen sagen "Geil, die hat sich nicht einmal gewehrt"....


----------



## angler1996 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Sorry, ich frage mich warum ihr der Unkenntnis unterstellt,
 m.E. will die wieder mal was anderes machen, als nicht im Bundestag sein:q Dafür muss man Ergebnisse liefern, koste es, was es wolle.
 Die handelt m.E. bewußt den Interessen entgegen, warum auch immer. (Dorsche schützen aber Umwelt vergiften oder so)
 Gruß A.


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da kommt eine FDP Politikerin, die keine Ahnung vom Angeln hat und unterbreitet Vorschläge zum Schutz des Dorsches und maßt sich an, für alle Angler zu sprechen. Die sitzt da am Tisch, trägt ihr altbackenes Kostüm, hat die Haare schön und wähnt sich in einer politischen Diskussionsrunde als Präsidentin der deutschen Angler.



Was der Verteidigungsministerin recht ist, ist auch Frau Happach Kasan billig .........#q

https://www.berlinonline.de/aktuell/4587949-4015970-von-derleyen-ueber-jobangebote-erst-zusa.html


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Neueste Untersuchungen haben ergeben, einer von 3 Politikern hat genau so wenig Ahnung wie die anderen beiden, damit müssen wir als Angler leben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Und ich hab frisch von der "Wissenschaft":
Dorsche bilden keine Schwärme, und auf den Fangerfolg/Entnahme der Angler hat die Biomasse (=Bestand) der Dorsche keinen Einfluss.....

Nächste Woche dazu mehr...


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



DWDW schrieb:


> .
> Mir persönlich stoßen die Krabbenfischer mehr auf den Magen. Vergangene Woche, in einer NDR Doku, sah ich Unmengen Dorsch als Beifang beim Krabbenfischen, der erst gar nicht die Chance bekam mal ein Fisch zu werden...



Das sind doch die selben Verbrecher bzw. staatlich geförderten Umweltvernichter.

Schau mal hier, Seite 17 und 18 .... Kutter aus Heiligenhafen.

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/downloads/HR-18-Heiligenhafen_Sep13.pdf

Erst machen sie die Ostsee platt, dann geht's an die Nordsee.

Warum keine Krabben da sind, darüber wird natürlich weiter gerätselt. Hat ja keiner was gemacht, müssen also die bösen Fressfeinde als Dorfsau herhalten....

http://www.shz.de/regionales/schleswig-holstein/warum-sich-die-krabbe-rar-macht-id14501431.html

Grüße Sven


----------



## Amigo-X (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Ich stelle mir gerade einen Schwarm Dorsche vor, welcher sich unter meinem Boot hindurch bewegt. Ich fange vielleicht 3 - 4 davon, nun kommt ein Schleppnetzfischer und hat diesen Schwarm unter seinem Kutter, den Rest könnt ihr euch denken. 
Die Fischer haben mit ihren nimmersatten Fangmethoden den Dorschbestand vernichtet. Es ist kaum noch was da. Den Rest sollen sie auch noch bekommen ? Jo, dann ist die Ostsee endlich dorschfrei und Ruhe ist. 2 bis 3 Kutter werden dann Museums Schiffe , früher gab es hier mal Dorsch !


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade einen Schwarm Dorsche vor, welcher sich unter meinem Boot hindurch bewegt. Ich fange vielleicht 3 - 4 davon, nun kommt ein Schleppnetzfischer und hat diesen Schwarm unter seinem Kutter, den Rest könnt ihr euch denken.



Wie gesagt, die Wissenschaft sieht das anders - Angler fangen  immer ca. gleich viel Dorsch, unabhängig wie der Bestand ist..


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

So weit mir bekannt ist, leben Dorsche in lockeren Gruppen (keine Schwärme) vgl. auch entsprechenden Wikipedia-Eintrag.



> Wie gesagt, die Wissenschaft sieht das anders - Angler fangen  immer ca. gleich viel Dorsch, unabhängig wie der Bestand ist..



Dazu müsste man den exakten Wortlaut der Fragestellung & Antwort kennen. Bisherige Studien zeigten, das die Größenordnung der Gesamtentnahme durch Angler in etwa konstant geblieben ist (der Aufwand pro Fisch/Stunde ist eine andere Frage).


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Bisherige Studien zeigten, das die Größenordnung der Gesamtentnahme durch Angler in etwa konstant geblieben ist (der Aufwand pro Fisch/Stunde ist eine andere Frage).


 
 Welche Studien denn?

 Also wenn ich mit dem Angelkutter von Heiligenhafen aus fahre, dann beträgt die reine Angelzeit dann etwa 4 Stunden. 

 Und wenn 30 Angler an Bord pro Tag statt 150 Dorsche insgesamt nur 30 fangen, dann ist das eine um 80 % reduzierte Entnahme. Der Kutter bleibt doch deshalb nicht länger draußen und der Urlaubstag verlängert sich auch nicht auf 120 Stunden, nur weil die Dorsche schwieriger zu fangen sind.

 Die einzige erkennbare Konstanz ist die Abwärtsspirale, in der sich der Bestand befindet.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Um das eigentliche Thema nicht aus dem Auge zu verlieren (zum Thema "Wahrheitsliebe" bei Verbandlern auch noch zu empfehlen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547)

Eure Dorschzahlen bitte hier diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320584



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Auch wieder typisch:
WWF, Greenpeace, NABU, BUND und ihre  spendensammelnden Konsorten, wissen, wie man wirksame Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit macht und veröffentlichen direkt vor dem Wochenende vor den Verhandlungen noch ne PM zum Druck machen...:
http://www.wwf.de/2016/oktober/dorsch-am-scheideweg/

Was kommt dazu vom anglerfeindlichen DAFV und seinen Landesvasallenkonsorten??

richtig - nüscht..................

Aber nachher wieder die Schnauze aufreissen, wenn sie mit Rodust zusammen das Angeln kaputt gemacht haben...


----------



## hans albers (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

ja und..???

text mal gelesen..??

steht für mich nichts wirklich verwerfliches drin...;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

jepp, für mich aber eben schon..
Auch da soll Freizeitfischerei (=Angeln) reduziert werden, was dann laut Thünen dazu führt, dass diese "Quoten" deutscher Angler den Berufsfischern (wg. Verteilung in der EU vor allem dänischen) zugeschlagen werden (nur die NICHT "errechenbaren" Minderfänge dänischer und schwedischer Angler sollen für den Bestand sein)....

Zudem geht Thünen davon aus, dass Angler unabhängig vom Bestand fangen, und rechnen bei ihren "anglerischen Minderfängen" mit Zahlen aus der (besseren) Vergangenheit - bloss, dass aktuell diese Fangzahlen von den Anglern schon gar nicht erreicht werden. Und so  die "errechneten Minderfänge aus Vergangenheitszahlen" bloss Zahlenspielerei und Glauben, aber keine fundierte Wissenschaft sind in meinen Augen..

Wenn wie jetzt aber eh schon weniger gefangen wird von Anglern, die rechnerische Quote eines Minderfanges aber deutlich über den realen, praktischen Fängen liegt, werden Angler doppelt verarscht, indem deutlich mehr Dorsche den Berufsfischern zugeschlagen werden, als sie in der Praxis weniger fangen.

So dass diese Art der "Begrenzung der Anglerfänge" nicht nur nichts bringt, sondern damit die Fischer noch mehr rausholen können, weil die Angler in der Praxis nicht so viel weniger fangen wie berechnet, den Fischern aber die "berechnete" und nicht die praktische Quote oben drauf gesetzt wird.

"Wissenschaftler im Elfenbeintürmchen" und spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie mögen das anders sehen, sei ihnen zugestanden..


----------



## gründler (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

WWF = Club 1001

Im Netz und youtube steht genug Material zum "selbst ein bild machen"

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jepp, für mich aber eben schon..
> Auch da soll Freizeitfischerei (=Angeln) reduziert werden, was dann laut Thünen dazu führt, dass diese "Quoten" deutscher Angler den Berufsfischern (wg. Verteilung in der EU vor allem dänischen) zugeschlagen werden (nur die NICHT "errechenbaren" Minderfänge dänischer und schwedischer Angler sollen für den Bestand sein)....
> 
> Zudem geht Thünen davon aus, dass Angler unabhängig vom Bestand fangen, und rechnen bei ihren "anglerischen Minderfängen" mit Zahlen aus der (besseren) Vergangenheit - bloss, dass aktuell diese Fangzahlen von den Anglern schon gar nicht erreicht werden. Und so  die "errechneten Minderfänge aus Vergangenheitszahlen" bloss Zahlenspielerei und Glauben, aber keine fundierte Wissenschaft sind in meinen Augen..
> ...


Das ist eine politisch gewollte und wissenschaftlich unterstützte Quotenerhöhung der Berufsfischer. Ich mal mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt!  Verarschung der Angler zur Rettung der Quoten! Die Angler Verbände gucken nur zu und nicken ab. Die nimmt keiner ernst- die werden nicht einmal mehr als Gegner bezeichnet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist eine politisch gewollte und wissenschaftlich unterstützte Quotenerhöhung der Berufsfischer.



Der "Witz" dabei:
Deutsche Fischerei *WILL DAS GAR NICHT!!!*

Dass Angler verzichten..

Weil die wissen, dass ihnen das nix bzw. kaum was bringt!!

Im Gegensatz zu den als Fischereiverbänden getarnten, anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbänden DAFV, LSFV-SH und LFV MeckPomm, welche die Pläne der SPD-EU-Abgeordneten Rodust (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408)  zur Eliminierung des Angeltourismus unterstützen, hat der DFV immer klar gemacht, dass sie eine solche Einschränkungen der Angler für sinnlos halten.

Darum ist das Thema hier auch so wichtig, in dem Meyer, Breckling etc. klar gestellt haben, wie das wirklich gelaufen ist und wie elend da DAFV und seine Vasallenlandesverbände da gehandelt haben.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist eine politisch gewollte und wissenschaftlich unterstützte Quotenerhöhung der Berufsfischer. Ich mal mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt!  Verarschung der Angler zur Rettung der Quoten! Die Angler Verbände gucken nur zu und nicken ab. Die nimmt keiner ernst- die werden nicht einmal mehr als Gegner bezeichnet.



Genau das! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Frau Dr. könnte eh nur die im DAFV organisierten Angler vertreten! Deren Anzahl sinkt in die Bedeutungslosigkeit!

Die Interessen der angelnden Masse wird allenfalls über die Interessen der Kutterfischer mitvertreten und ansonsten gnadenlos  übergangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Interessen der angelnden Masse wird allenfalls über die Interessen der Kutterfischer mitvertreten und ansonsten gnadenlos  übergangen.



Auch der Tourismus/Gewerbe steht hinter den richtigen Anglern (DAFV und seine Vasallenverbände vertreten ja nur Angel- und Sportfischer) und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der "Witz" dabei:
> Deutsche Fischerei *WILL DAS GAR NICHT!!!*
> 
> Dass Angler verzichten..
> ...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Hallo miteinander



hans albers schrieb:


> ja und..???
> 
> text mal gelesen..??
> 
> steht für mich nichts wirklich verwerfliches drin...;+



Seh ich genau so wie hans albers. Der WWF-Text entspricht doch den hier im AB aufgestellten Forderungen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## buttweisser (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, dem ist eben nicht so. Es steht genau geschrieben, dass die Angler 1000 Tonnen weniger fangen sollen, obwohl kein Mensch weiß wieviel Dorsch durch Angler gefangen wird. Und das Angler dazu noch ausschließlich selektiv fangen, darüber wurde auch schon genug geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kampf um den Dorsch und gegen Angelverbote - so lief es wirklich ab!*

Manche begreifens, andere halt nicht:
Mit den jetzt vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen, um Anglerfänge zu begrenzen, kommen am Ende des Jahres MEHR Dorsche raus, als wenn man bei Anglern einfach so weitermacht, wegen der falschen Systematik der EU (Aufrechnung berechneter, aber nicht realer Minderfänge (die eh nicht mehr erreicht werden) auf die Quote der Berufsfischer (vor allem dänischer)..

Gehört aber eigentlich hier hin:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

Hier ging es mir beim Aufsatz der spendensammelnden Scbützerindustire NICHT um den Inhalt, sondern dass damit wieder einmal mehr bewiesen wurde, dass die was machen, während der anglerfeindliche, als Fischereiverband getarnte Naturschutzverband DAFV und seine willenlos, blind, tumb und dumpf abnickenden Landesvasallenverbände bestenfalls nichts veröffentlichen am Wochenende vor der Entscheidung - besser als wieder was gegen Angler, das stimmt allerdings.....

Es sollte nur zeigen, wie wenig  die Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit können und wie weit da andere Anglerfeinde sind....


----------

